# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  SEXO

## Mago Manè

Es tarde, es domingo y se me ha ocurrido esta g i l i p o l l e z  jajaja
A ver cuantas lecturas tiene este tema solamente por poner de titulo SEXO...   

Es toy mal del tarro, lo se  :shock: 

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :evil:  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Tanthalas

Creo que algo similar hizo Ignoto hace algún tiempecillo.

----------


## Mago Manè

M I E R D A  no lo sabia,  :( 

Pero hay que reconocerlo, magos guarretes... jajaja

----------


## Némesis

Lecturas muchas, perto respuestas...  :roll: 
Por cierto, contra lo que pueda parecer, yo no he entrado.

----------


## potey_10

Jaja, ya lo sabemos Nemesis, no hacia falta que aclararas esa obviedad tan clara.

Nunca dudariamos de ti...

 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Jaja, ya lo sabemos Nemesis, no hacia falta que aclararas esa obviedad tan clara.
> 
> Nunca dudariamos de ti...
> 
>  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


ahh ahh, entonces ¿Por que entras tú?
 :twisted:

----------


## ign

Ésto es un error.

----------


## Mago Manè

Si si claro jajaja     

 :Wink:

----------


## Tanthalas

> Ésto es un error.


Le estabas abriendo la página a un amigo no   :Wink:  [/quote]

----------


## Ayy

Ah, pero que no se habla de magia¿? Pensaba que sí, por eso entramos todos no¿?


jajajaja
si te hubieras puesto un nick de tia.... esto estaría lleno... jajajaaj

----------


## keko

Sabía que no encontraría sexo en este post, la de anuncios que había en la universidad con esta palabra en grande y luego la letra pequeña te invita a ir a algún bar para recaudar dinero para tal clase...

Aporto algo con sexo: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/3161...gravedad/cero/

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Si es que con ese título haceis entrar a cualquiera  8-) 

Ayy, ¿qué haces entrando en estas páginas? Cómo está el mundo... :roll:

Edito: Vamos a aportar algo  :P 

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/3169...z/pornografia/

----------


## vulcano

yo tampoco he entrado aqui 8)

----------


## Ayy

> Si es que con ese título haceis entrar a cualquiera  8-) 
> 
> Ayy, ¿qué haces entrando en estas páginas? Cómo está el mundo... :roll:
> 
> Edito: Vamos a aportar algo  :P 
> 
> http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/3169...z/pornografia/


yo no he entrado ni creo que lo haga...

----------


## elmagobarreda

Nemesis tu no has entrado en este post de "SEXO" ni el de "PROFESIONALES", yo te creo  :D

----------


## Ayy

aaaaaaaa pero que seguis entrando aqui¿?¿?    que guarretes..... xD

----------


## Némesis

> aaaaaaaa pero que seguis entrando aqui¿?¿?    que guarretes..... xD


Tú no has entrado, ¿no? Yo tampoco...

----------


## elmagobarreda

Eso es lo que parece nemesis, pero esta todo en sus mentes, esto es una ilusion, elmagobarreda y nemesis no an entraaaadoooo...

----------


## Tanthalas

Yo tampoco entré, es todo de la psique de los demás.

----------


## Ayy

Pero.... es que hay alguien que de verdad entre aqui¿?

----------


## Némesis

Yo no veo a nadie. ¿Tú ves a alguien?

----------


## Ayy

Pero si yo no he entrado aqui, como voy a ver a alguien¿?
Puedes estar tranquilo, que no direque estás tu dentro...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## magikko

¿Por que tanto lio?


Yo  Hombre

----------


## Tanthalas

Hombre, podrías ser tu mujer?  :?

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Hombre, podrías ser tu mujer?  :?


Si se traviste tal vez   :Wink:   Así tendrías relaciones con Magikka xD

----------


## Ayy

Magikkas relaciones¿?  eso no se ha visto ni se vera nunca!!!

----------


## Mago Manè

Yo no he publicado este mensaje...  :shock:   ¿ o si ?

Magikka? ummmmmmm 8-)

----------


## magikko

" Cree el león que todos son de su condición "



Esto me lo gano por meterme en sus temas desenfrenados que solo están encaminados a la perversión!

...


¿Pero apoco no sería mas bonita que Ella?


 :twisted:

----------


## Tanthalas

Pero si aquí no hay nadie en el tema. Como pudiste leernos?

----------


## Némesis

> Puedes estar tranquilo, que no direque estás tu dentro...


No, si yo sólo entré para ver si había alguien, pero no había nadie. Sólo tú...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ayy

si yo no he entrado... no malmetas sobre mi....
(((   mode susurro: on       has visto ya a laschicas para el SeXo¿?¿?  que sigo sin encontrarlas... mode susurro:off)))  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Josep M.

Jo, yo que esperaba aprender algun buen truco y ninguno de los que no se ha conectado sabe  :!: . Pues vaya...   :Lol:  

JM  :Wink1:

----------


## EDU GAVARDA

YO TAMPOCO HE QUERIDO LEER ESTOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## iscariote

Yo, de hecho, ni siquiera he estado aquí

----------

